# FIRST HANDGUN, SIG P226 9MM OR BERETTA 92 9MM



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

Would be using it for target shooting mostly.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Either one, pick one.

Don't forget Smith and Wesson.

Don't forget Ruger.

Good luck.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Depending on how far you want to take this either would be good. If you would want to compete at the national matches you would need the Beretta. You know that would be just an other reason to get both.

I really like my berretta extra mags are every where and it shoots very well.
I have fired a SIG p220 and it was a very nice gun. Last time I checked the mags were costly. It did shot very well.
Smith&Wesson have one in 45 it shoots very well. I would not win any matches with it but it does shoot well. The only reason I have one of them is because I bought it second hand and they were not going to buy an other smith. Many years ago Smith was directly going against the shooter/hunter to get gov contracts. That is why I do not buy colt or Smith products.
Ruger makes a good low cost gun. I was never able to shoot it very well so I got rid of it.
Glock makes a very good gun. The only complaint about it is for the normal person it is a little less safe. The three safeties all disengage as the trigger is pulled back. If you keep the finger off the trigger until you are ready to shoot it is a very good shooting gun. When I carry one I almost always carry the Glock. If they would put a selector like a Glock 18 has except that it would be safe and fire instead of semi and fun. I think they would sell more guns.

What I tell people when they are looking for a handgun is go the gun store and pick up one gun pick a point on the wall and raise the gun. Are the sites pointing at what you were looking at? If no go to the next gun. Many people are surprised that the gun that points well for them is a lower cost gun.

That was a little more info than you asked for but I hope it helps.


----------



## back2hunt (Jan 21, 2005)

Can I ask why a 9mm or why a semi- auto? If this is your first handgun and if your experience is limited with them, then I'd recommend a .22 LR revolver. The ammo is cheap and the recoil is virtually nil so you can get in lots of practice. When you get really comfortable with shooting then look at a larger caliber.

I've carried a Beretta 96D in .40 cal for the past 8 - 9 years. Trigger is ok and I shoot it really well but I don't love it. I used to have a Sig P220 in 45 ACP and it shot really nice, good weapon. I have had some experience with Glock 17, 19, 27 and wasn't real impressed. I saw one go full auto after about 100 rounds. Another group of shooters who didn't give the gun something to recoil against, ended up with the slide failing to go completely forward when chambering the round and still getting the hammer to fall when pulling the trigger. The round wouldn't go off but they still had a firing pin mark on the outer edge of the primer. If the round had gone off without the gun in battery I don't know if there would have been a problem or not but I don't have much faith in them.

When you decide to get a handgun, find a shop that has a range and rental guns or grab your buddies and have them bring out their goodies for you to try. Above all, Have Fun!


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I wanted to start with a 9mm because its going to be a long time before I would be able to buy another gun, or to upgrade this gun. I thought the 9mm would last me as long as I wanted/needed it to, I wouldn't feel the need to upgrade like I would with a .22. I have a friend that has a Beretta 92FS 9mm that I will be trying a couple of days, but from what I have seen and read, I am leaning toward the sig. But I will know more when I get a chance to go shoot them.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Newhunter, I own a Beretta 92 FS its a great gun accurate reliable and rugged, buy one you will be happy. I have used mine to pop cotton tails and raccoon its great and my lifelong sidekick. But the SIG is Better I know because my brother got one and wow what a great shooter. Also consider the .40 S&W its alot better than the 9mm.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Get the Sig. I've had Beretta, S&W and Ruger autos, none can compare with the Sig. They cost a bit more, but they are worth it. If you buy anything else and then shoot a Sig, you will most likely get rid of what you have and buy the Sig anyway. BTDT. :roll: I would also suggest the 40 S&W over the 9mm.

huntin1


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Get the Sig!

You won't be sorry. It is a fine gun, and don't think you will be sorry with it.


----------

